# Postergar / adiar



## Gamen

Tanto faz falar "postergar" e "adiar?

*Adiaram* a reunião para dentro de uma semana porque dois participantes estavam doentes e não podiam assistir / comparecer.

*Postergaram* a reunión para dentro de uma semana porque dois participantes estavam doentes e não podiam assistir / comparecer.

Espanhol:
Postergaron / se postergó / aplazaron la reunión para dentro de una semana porque dos participantes estaban enfermos y no podían asistir /presentarse.


----------



## willy2008

También son sinónimos pero postergar se usa para dejar de lado algo, obrar con negligencia.


----------



## Carfer

willy2008 said:


> También son sinónimos pero postergar se usa para dejar de lado algo, obrar con negligencia.



Também. Mas há outro sentido muito comum e totalmente diferente de '_adiar_' (que é possível que até seja o uso mais comum de '_postergar_') que é o de deixar alguém ou alguma coisa para trás, que as regras ou o rigor obrigavam a ter preferido, em favor de outra pessoa ou coisa.


----------



## Lorena993

Não entendi muito bem a que sentido você se refere, Carfer.

Acho que 'postergar' seria mais parecido com "enrolar", ou seja, deixar para depois com intenção o que me lembra outro verbo: "procrastinar", mas esse, realmente não cabe no contexto.


----------



## rafabevi

No Brasil *"adiaram"* é mais popular, se usar "postergaram" para alguém do povo pode não ser entendido, já que temos por aqui um índice de escolaridade muito incipiente ainda.


----------



## Carfer

Lorena993 said:


> Não entendi muito bem a que sentido você se refere, Carfer.
> 
> Acho que 'postergar' seria mais parecido com "enrolar", ou seja, deixar para depois com intenção o que me lembra outro verbo: "procrastinar", mas esse, realmente não cabe no contexto.



Suponha que há dois concorrentes para um lugar e que é o menos qualificado que o obtém. Podemos, nesse caso, dizer que o melhor dos dois foi _'postergado_'.


----------



## Lorena993

Carfer said:


> Suponha que há dois concorrentes para um lugar e que é o menos qualificado que o obtém. Podemos, nesse caso, dizer que o melhor dos dois foi _'postergado_'.



Ah sim, no sentido de preterir.
Nunca tinha pensado em postergar nesse sentido, mas também não é uma palavra que eu use muito.


----------



## Carfer

rafabevi said:


> No Brasil *"adiaram"* é mais popular, se usar "postergaram" para alguém do povo pode não ser entendido, já que temos por aqui um índice de escolaridade muito incipiente ainda.



Duvido muito que em Portugal _'postergar'_ seja entendido pela maioria das pessoas, mesmo escolarizadas.


----------



## Vanda

Mas se a pessoa, mesmo do povo menos escolarizado, tem conta em banco, vê ''postergar'' em qualquer caixa automático quando vai programar pagamentos das contas. Um banco, que não vou dizer o nome, dá a opção:
Programar - para esta data ou postergar (e coloca adiar na frente de postergar entre parênteses).


----------



## Gamen

Em espanhol "postergar" é muito usado. Não temos "adiar".

Já são mais formais em espanhol "aplazar", "diferir", "posponer" "procastinar". Este último apenas usado em ambitos academicos.
O verbo "preterir", embora figure no dicionário de espanhol, nunca o tinha ouvido. Acho que não se usa.

Usa-se em espanhol. aliás. o partícipio "diferido" mais do que o verbo "diferir" em si mesmo. E comum empregar "diferido" para fazer referência às transmissôes televisivas:
"El partido de fútbol se emite en diferido".

"Postergar" se utiliza também em espanhol como particípio com função adjetiva no sentido de "excluído", "deixar a um lado" / "deixar ao margem". Assim se fala de "los pueblos postergados" (os povos postergados).

Usa-se "postergar neste último sentdio em português?

Em português acho que existem também "diferir", "pospor", mas "aplazar" não tem equivalência exata, não é?


----------



## rafabevi

Gamen, eu nunca vi em português do Brasil "postergado" como no seu exemplo "los pueblos postergados". Usa-se mais povos excluídos ou esquecidos.

PS: Eu achava que "posponer" fosse mais utilizado em espanhol, não sabia que se usa "postergar". Grato pela informação.

Aliás, para relembrar as fortes raízes latinas da língua inglesa, temos "to postpone" (posponer), que no entanto não veio para o português.


----------



## Gamen

Sim, em espanhol usamos "postergar" e "posponer". Também "aplazar" "diferir", mas estas duas últimas são muito formais.

Não existe "pospor" em português?


----------



## Carfer

Gamen said:


> Sim, em espanhol usamos "postergar" e "posponer". Também "aplazar" "diferir", mas estas duas últimas são muito formais.
> 
> Não existe "pospor" em português?



Existe, mas quase não se usa.


----------



## Ignacio_arg

Carfer said:


> Duvido muito que em Portugal _'postergar'_ seja entendido pela maioria das pessoas, mesmo escolarizadas.


*É daquelas palavras que estão nos dicionários mas quase ninguém conhece*


----------



## anaczz

E tem ainda, para piorar, "procrastinar".


----------

